# West Nebraska FT



## J Hoggatt

Open- from where I'm sitting ( flier station), dogs are having good results. - but I don't see what the judges see from their position. Nice day - light winds.











Not the view from the line- only intended to give you a view of the terrain.


----------



## J Hoggatt

http://youtu.be/2sLrhmm3JYk


----------



## Buzz

Thanks John! I heard that Raven hooked to a couple birds and with the success the dogs are having, that may be enough to get her dropped.

Seems the dogs are winning this one???


----------



## J Hoggatt

Buzz- wont judge from the flier station , but I think you might be right,. These are two very good judges- they will make the right calls. Of that I am confident. 

Ps 1st series almost done.


----------



## J Hoggatt

J Hoggatt said:


> Buzz- wont judge from the flier station , but I think you might be right,. These are two very good judges- they will make the right calls. Of that I am confident.
> 
> Ps 1st series almost done.


All though the second half hasn't done as well as the first half - I would say that


----------



## J Hoggatt

J Hoggatt said:


> Buzz- wont judge from the flier station , but I think you might be right,. These are two very good judges- they will make the right calls. Of that I am confident.
> 
> Ps 1st series almost done.


Pss. I would say the second half has not done as well as the first half.


----------



## FOM

Q Callbacks 1, 3, 7 through 14, 17 through 30


----------



## BBnumber1

Open callbacks to the 2nd
2 10 11 12 15 16 19 20 21 22 24 25 28 30 31 41 42 44 46


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*

Thanks for the updates!!

Aaron*


----------



## J Hoggatt

BBnumber1 said:


> Open callbacks to the 2nd
> 2 10 11 12 15 16 19 20 21 22 24 25 28 30 31 41 42 44 46


To the water blind:

2, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, 28, 30, 31, 41, 46


----------



## J Hoggatt

http://youtu.be/pv2IWs67jRY


----------



## FOM

Q callbacks to 4th @ 7:00am - 3, 9-13, 18, 19, 21-23, 25, 28, 30


----------



## krapwxman

anyone have any idea how far they got in the open today? trying to get a rough idea when derby starts tomorrow. tia


----------



## FOM

The Open will be running the water blind in the morning starting at 8:00am...they have 15 dogs remaining


----------



## krapwxman

thanks for the info.


----------



## Ted Shih

Buzz said:


> Thanks John! I heard that Raven hooked to a couple birds and with the success the dogs are having, that may be enough to get her dropped.
> 
> Seems the dogs are winning this one???



Small comment about changes in a test. 

Early on, wind and light favored dogs. As day progressed, wind, light, and drag back favored judges.

By the end of test, out of 44 starters - 17 dogs picked up or handled.


----------



## TIM DOANE

J Hoggatt said:


> Buzz- wont judge from the flier station , but I think you might be right,. These are two very good judges- they will make the right calls. Of that I am confident.
> 
> Ps 1st series almost done.


2 VERY VERY GOOD judges with a small field of dogs. Not to worry, they will get what they need.


----------



## BBnumber1

Callbacks to the open 4th:
2 11 19 20 21 22 41 45


----------



## 3 black dogs

Any word on the Am ?


----------



## FOM

Open placements:

1st - Riot - Trott (Clow)
2nd - Finn - Blythe (Swenson)
3rd - Pacer - Trott (Boice)
4th - Frankie - Peterson (Winters)
RJ - Abbey - Trott (Fregelette)
JAMS - Coach - Rorem (Kurlansky), Bullet - Munhollon


----------



## Pattie

Finn - Pesto says WAY TO GO DAD!!!!!

Pattie


----------



## Old School Labs

FOM said:


> Open placements:
> 
> 1st - Riot - Trott (Clow)
> 2nd - Finn - Blythe (Swenson)
> 3rd - Pacer - Trott (Boice)
> 4th - Frankie - Peterson (Winters)
> RJ - Abbey - Trott (Fregelette)
> JAMS - Coach - Rorem (Kurlansky), Bullet - Munhollon


Congrats Lainee to the only Amateur to go to the 4th and finish, way to go Butthead.


----------



## MooseGooser

Lainee!!

Awesome,, just awesome!!!

BIG CONGRATS!!!

Gooser


----------



## joel druley

Congratulations to Steve and Bob on Finn's 2nd in the Open!


----------



## Buzz

FOM said:


> Open placements:
> 
> 1st - Riot - Trott (Clow)
> *2nd - Finn - Blythe (Swenson)*
> 3rd - Pacer - Trott (Boice)
> 4th - Frankie - Peterson (Winters)
> RJ - Abbey - Trott (Fregelette)
> JAMS - Coach - Rorem (Kurlansky), Bullet - Munhollon



Congrats to everyone! Good going Lanie! Must feel strange hanging with all those pros in the last series!

Special congrats to Steve, Dr. Bob, and Finn on the 2nd. Looks like Finn is running pretty good! RJ last weekend in the Am and now the Open 2nd!


----------



## Mike W.

Big congratulations to Kenny Trott & Brad Clow for Riot's Open Win! I believe that qualifies him for the National Open.


----------



## David Maddox

Big Congrats to Steve, Bob, and the big yeller dawg Finn!!!


----------



## J Hoggatt

Derby:
1. Oscar OH/Jeff Johnson
2. Katie OH/Brian Biesmeier
3. Maddy OH/Esther McCartney
4 Hank OH/Darren Galloway
RJ Gordy OH/Brad Clow
J's Ice OH/K McCartney, Greater OH/K McCartney , Nellie OH/Mike Staiman


AM to 4th Series
3,6,8,18,19,22,26,34


----------



## ljshaffer

Way to go Jeff and his partner Oscar. Big congrats from MRRC


----------



## J Hoggatt

Am Results

1. Ruger / Schrader
2. Genet / Barstow
3. Kizzy / Biesemeier 
4. Check / Howard
RJ Woody / Morgan
J's -- Twist / Morgan , Katie / Widner


----------



## Howard N

> 2. Genet / Barstow


*Good going Bill and Genet!!*


----------



## John Montenieri

FOM said:


> Open placements:
> 
> 1st - Riot - Trott (Clow)
> 2nd - Finn - Blythe (Swenson)
> 3rd - Pacer - Trott (Boice)
> 4th - Frankie - Peterson (Winters)
> RJ - Abbey - Trott (Fregelette)
> JAMS - Coach - Rorem (Kurlansky), Bullet - Munhollon


Congrats Lainee, Great job


----------



## Aaron Homburg

J Hoggatt said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1. Ruger / Schrader
> 2. Genet / Barstow
> 3. Kizzy / Biesemeier
> 4. Check / Howard
> RJ Woody / Morgan
> J's -- Twist / Morgan , Katie / Widner


*Congrats to all! Very good trial with good folks and judges! Good to see everyone this weekend!!
*
*

Wedding Crashers Regards,
*
*​Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Howard N said:


> *Good going Bill and Genet!!*[/
> 
> QUOTE] *Howard it was great to meet Mr. Barstow this weekend! Good guy with a very nice dog!
> *
> *​Aaron*


----------



## drbobsd

J Hoggatt said:


> Derby:
> 1. Oscar OH/Jeff Johnson
> 2. Katie OH/Brian Biesmeier
> 3. Maddy OH/Esther McCartney
> 4 Hank OH/Darren Galloway
> RJ Gordy OH/Brad Clow
> J's Ice OH/K McCartney, Greater OH/K McCartney , Nellie OH/Mike Staiman
> 
> 
> AM to 4th Series
> 3,6,8,18,19,22,26,34


I am so happy for Jeff Johnson and Oscar winning the derby in his 1st outing with his Finn pup.

Congrats to all that finished and placed in the Amat. I know you earned it.

West Nebraska is great place to trial. Great grounds close to very nice hotels and restaurants. Great judges, help and just a fun place to trial.


----------



## Ted Shih

We had four first time handlers in the derby this past weekend. 
Two of them placed. One finished. All of them are hooked. 

It was nice to see.


----------



## Rainmaker

J Hoggatt said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1. Ruger / Schrader
> 2. Genet / Barstow
> 3. Kizzy / Biesemeier
> 4. Check / Howard
> RJ Woody / Morgan
> J's -- Twist / Morgan , Katie / Widner


Congratulations on the Am win, Linda, Bill & Ruger!


----------



## Becky Mills

Aaron Homburg said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good going Bill and Genet!!*[/
> 
> QUOTE] *Howard it was great to meet Mr. Barstow this weekend! Good guy with a very nice dog!
> *
> *​Aaron*
> 
> 
> 
> What Howard said!!! A huge congratulations!
Click to expand...


----------



## BBnumber1

Ted Shih said:


> We had four first time handlers in the derby this past weekend.
> Two of them placed. One finished. All of them are hooked.
> 
> It was nice to see.


Ted, I know one of those new handlers (not exactly first time,but very new) is trying hard to learn the nuances of the game. I heard that you and Ray took some time giving advice. I am sure that it is actions like this that encourage new people to come ba k.

Thank you for giving up your weekend so the rest of us could compete.


----------



## krapwxman

drbobsd said:


> I am so happy for Jeff Johnson and Oscar winning the derby in his 1st outing with his Finn pup.
> 
> Congrats to all that finished and placed in the Amat. I know you earned it.
> 
> West Nebraska is great place to trial. Great grounds close to very nice hotels and restaurants. Great judges, help and just a fun place to trial.


Thanks, Bob. Had a blast running my first and Oscar's first derby. He ages out pretty soon and just don't have time to run him any more before then, unfortunately. I also had the pleasure of watching Finn in the last series of the Open.

David is correct that Ted and Ray were very helpful to the handlers and took the time to answer questions and give advice. After the second series was complete, Ted did a thorough explanation of the series which was very educational to me for sure. They also took time to set up 4 great series and were not in a rush to get home (after having also judged the open), which was really appreciated.


----------



## Shawn Graddy

Good Job Bill!!!
Kenny and Marcy it looks like Abbey is coming along just fine .


----------

